
A growing number of Japanese have become recluses - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/asia/2019/11/30/a-growing-number-of-japanese-have-become-recluses
======
nabla9
Japan has working age population of 65 million and declining. Wikipedia
suggests that half million youth and half million middle aged are hikikomori.
That's an epidemic affecting 1.5 - 2 percent of population needed in the
society.

ps. If old or retired person becomes hikikomori, does anybody care or is it
considered to be within normal limits?

